

Skype's Been Hijacked in China, and Microsoft Is O.K. With It - surfsurge
http://www.businessweek.com/printer/articles/100868-skypes-been-hijacked-in-china-and-microsoft-is-o-dot-k-dot-with-it

======
magic_haze
Frankly, I'm surprised they even bothered to do the censorship client-side. I
always assumed _all_ my messages and calls were sent to the skype server,
where they most definitely did keep a copy of the data (I can, after all, see
my message history.)

